# Will this stuff work with what I already have?



## mcwattersm (May 24, 2008)

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/sectors/w...=A0035453-C481-4F58-B440-B7666937AD93&Desc=PC

That link should work.

Basically I realized my Dell mobo + case suck so I am want to replace them without making myself completely poor.

My setup - 

Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300
6GB ram (2x2GB + 2x1GB)
1TB SAMSUNG HD103UJ (IDE)
GeForce GTX 260 Overclocked MAXCORE 896MB

Basically I want to know if that mobo+psu+case combo will work with what I have and if it is a good deal for the price, keep in mind that the price is in Canadian and we tend to play a little extra here.


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

Look at ncix.com or BestDirect.ca for parts in Canada.

What is your budget?


----------



## mcwattersm (May 24, 2008)

That posted comes up to 350 CAD /w shipping and tax and everything so I don't want to go higher but I would really like to go lower.


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

Here is another option:
Antec 600 Case: http://ncix.com/products/?sku=47260&vpn=SIX HUNDRED&manufacture=Antec
Corsair TX750: http://ncix.com/products/?sku=26415&vpn=CMPSU-750TX&manufacture=Corsair
Gigabyte EP45-DS4P Motherboard: http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=30586&vpn=GA-EP45-DS4P&manufacture=Gigabyte

While the cost is a bit higher - the quality is much higher in all of the parts.


----------



## mcwattersm (May 24, 2008)

That is actually only about 15 bucks more because they charge a lot less for shipping - I guess it is from Canada? I will probably order these parts by the end of the month, I will keep checking this thread if anyone comes up with a better config.


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

ncix is based in BC, so if you live in BC you will have to pay PST


----------



## mcwattersm (May 24, 2008)

Yeah - I am in Ontario so I am fine.

Do you think I would need any extra cooling or should I be fine.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Antec 300 would save a few bucks. Less flash but basically the same case.
The stock Intel cooler is fine unless you OC.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

If your using the stock dell os it won't work on the after market board.


----------



## mcwattersm (May 24, 2008)

Why wouldn't in work?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

mcwattersm said:


> Why wouldn't in work?


If it is a Restore type disc it will be tied to the Dell hardware.


----------



## mcwattersm (May 24, 2008)

I did some searching and it appears if you call MS you can get it sorted and activated, however I wasn't really planning on reinstalling Windows because I don't have a spare drive and I have a lot of important stuff on my current HDD.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can't use the current Hdd with the original OS because of the major hardware changes. Your only option would be to slave the Hdd, or use a Hdd to USB adapter, to pull and save any data before you reinstall the OS.


----------



## mcwattersm (May 24, 2008)

Maybe I will just buy a secondary HDD and store all my files on there before formatting my primary HDD.

There isn't going to be a problem with the stock Intel CPU is there? It seems like I am unable to catch a break and I want to make sure I have all my bases covered.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You won't be able to boot from the old Hdd. Best solution, using a new Hdd, would be to install the OS on the new drive and then slave in the old drive and extract the files.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

The only problem you could have with your cpu is that you bought the wrong socket motherboard. The reason for the hdd is because of windows and the drivers from your old motherboard will cause conflicts if you try to boot it on a new motherboard. All you will get is loading windows and then a blue screen. You can format or do a repair install to fix that problem, as far as I can tell that will be your biggest problem. Just make sure to get some thermal paste too when you do the swap out of the motherboard. You will need to reapply it to the cpu and heatsink.


----------



## mcwattersm (May 24, 2008)

I feel way over my head - would this work?
http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=27487&vpn=OCZTFRZTC&manufacture=OCZ Technology


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

All the tech stuff can be a little overwhelming but it's not as difficult as it sounds and you can get any help you require on this forum.
That OCZ thermal paste is very good.


----------



## mcwattersm (May 24, 2008)

Alright, I price-matched around and got my total from $477.95 down to $444.20 /w shipping and an extra 1tb drive but I couldn't find a better price for the mobo, if anyone sees one let me know.

Also is there anything else I may have over looked? The only reason for my concern is I do web design/development for a living and if something goes wrong with this computer then I can't work because I have nothing to fall back to.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What Mobo are you referring to? Hopefully not the XFX listed in your first post.
I also noticed in your 1st post you have 6GB of RAM (2X2GB and 2X1 GB). Leaving the 2X1 GB sticks out would be a better option. Filling all the RAM slots on a Mobo can cause Voltage issues and 4gb of ram is more than enough.


----------



## mcwattersm (May 24, 2008)

No I meant this one - http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=30586&vpn=GA-EP45-DS4P&manufacture=Gigabyte


----------

